# Bellator FC 46



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 46
Date: Jun 25, 2011
Location: Hollywood, Florida
Venue: Seminole Hard Rock Hotel & Casino
Broadcast: MTV2





















> MAIN CARD
> 
> * Genair da Silva vs. Marlon Sandro (featherweight tourney quarterfinal)
> * Ronnie Mann vs. Adam Schindler (featherweight tourney quarterfinal)
> ...





> The quarterfinal brackets for Bellator's next featherweight tournament are now set.
> 
> The promotion recently announced three matchups to take place at its "Summer Series," which kicks off at Bellator 46. Marlon Sandro vs. Genair da Silva marks the first quarterfinal matchup, while Ronnie Mann vs. Adam Schindler, Pat Curran vs. Luis Palomino and Nazareno Malegarie vs. Jacob Devree round things out.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/23706/bel...ey-including-mann-sandro-malegarie-curran.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I can see why this is called the Summer Series. They have one fight card every month. One thing that I think is an advantage is for weight.


----------

